# Wooden door high security locks??



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi, just wondering if anyone can recommend any quality locks for exterior wooden doors?

I've been asked to fit an extra one similar to a standard yale type (night-latch I believe) but they're worried about the keys being easily copied, so are there any that require proof of ownership?

At the moment there's just a standard mortice lock


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know what type of door it is and where it leads too, but if it leads into a house it needs to be a 5 lever otherwise your house insurance can be void. The era fortress are alright and not to dear. Approved by insitute of insurers


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks, house entry doors.
They've been out and bought a BS Yale nightlatch this afternoon for me to fit.
While I'm fitting that I'll check their other locks.


----------

